# 2.6.25 - alsa hda fujitsu patch fails

## KD-120RD

```

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking linux-2.6.25.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.25/work

>>> Unpacking genpatches-2.6.25-1.base.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.25/work/patches

>>> Unpacking genpatches-2.6.25-1.extras.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.25/work/patches

 * Applying 2705_alsa-hda-fujitsu.patch (-p0+) ...                                                                                [ !! ]

 * Please attach /var/tmp/portage/sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.25/temp/2705_alsa-hda-fujitsu.err to any bug you may post.

 *

 * ERROR: sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.25 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_unpack

 *             environment, line 3005:  Called kernel-2_src_unpack

 *             environment, line 2207:  Called unipatch 'src_unpack'

 *             environment, line 3479:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *                   die "Unable to dry-run patch.";

 *  The die message:

 *   Unable to dry-run patch.

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.25/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.25/temp/environment'.

 *

```

heres the 2705_alsa-hda-fujitsu.err

```
Attempting Dry-run:

cmd: patch -p0 --no-backup-if-mismatch --dry-run -f < /var/tmp/portage/sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.25/work/patches/2.6.25/2705_alsa-hda-fujitsu.patch

=======================================================

can't find file to patch at input line 8

Perhaps you used the wrong -p or --strip option?

The text leading up to this was:

--------------------------

|

|From: Tony Vroon <chainsaw@gentoo.org>

|

|Applied in ALSA upstream, queued for 2.6.25

|

|--- a/sound/pci/hda/patch_realtek.c.orig   2008-04-12 13:40:33.000000000 +0100

|+++ b/sound/pci/hda/patch_realtek.c   2008-04-12 13:40:40.000000000 +0100

--------------------------

No file to patch.  Skipping patch.

5 out of 5 hunks ignored

Attempting Dry-run:

cmd: patch -p1 --no-backup-if-mismatch --dry-run -f < /var/tmp/portage/sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.25/work/patches/2.6.25/2705_alsa-hda-fujitsu.patch

=======================================================

patching file sound/pci/hda/patch_realtek.c

Hunk #1 FAILED at 7939.

Hunk #2 FAILED at 7948.

Hunk #3 FAILED at 7990.

Hunk #4 FAILED at 8041.

Hunk #5 FAILED at 8065.

5 out of 5 hunks FAILED -- saving rejects to file sound/pci/hda/patch_realtek.c.rej

Attempting Dry-run:

cmd: patch -p2 --no-backup-if-mismatch --dry-run -f < /var/tmp/portage/sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.25/work/patches/2.6.25/2705_alsa-hda-fujitsu.patch

=======================================================

can't find file to patch at input line 8

Perhaps you used the wrong -p or --strip option?

The text leading up to this was:

--------------------------

|

|From: Tony Vroon <chainsaw@gentoo.org>

|

|Applied in ALSA upstream, queued for 2.6.25

|

|--- a/sound/pci/hda/patch_realtek.c.orig   2008-04-12 13:40:33.000000000 +0100

|+++ b/sound/pci/hda/patch_realtek.c   2008-04-12 13:40:40.000000000 +0100

--------------------------

No file to patch.  Skipping patch.

5 out of 5 hunks ignored

Attempting Dry-run:

cmd: patch -p3 --no-backup-if-mismatch --dry-run -f < /var/tmp/portage/sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.25/work/patches/2.6.25/2705_alsa-hda-fujitsu.patch

=======================================================

can't find file to patch at input line 8

Perhaps you used the wrong -p or --strip option?

The text leading up to this was:

--------------------------

|

|From: Tony Vroon <chainsaw@gentoo.org>

|

|Applied in ALSA upstream, queued for 2.6.25

|

|--- a/sound/pci/hda/patch_realtek.c.orig   2008-04-12 13:40:33.000000000 +0100

|+++ b/sound/pci/hda/patch_realtek.c   2008-04-12 13:40:40.000000000 +0100

--------------------------

No file to patch.  Skipping patch.

5 out of 5 hunks ignored

Attempting Dry-run:

cmd: patch -p4 --no-backup-if-mismatch --dry-run -f < /var/tmp/portage/sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.25/work/patches/2.6.25/2705_alsa-hda-fujitsu.patch

=======================================================

can't find file to patch at input line 8

Perhaps you used the wrong -p or --strip option?

The text leading up to this was:

--------------------------

|

|From: Tony Vroon <chainsaw@gentoo.org>

|

|Applied in ALSA upstream, queued for 2.6.25

|

|--- a/sound/pci/hda/patch_realtek.c.orig   2008-04-12 13:40:33.000000000 +0100

|+++ b/sound/pci/hda/patch_realtek.c   2008-04-12 13:40:40.000000000 +0100

--------------------------

No file to patch.  Skipping patch.

5 out of 5 hunks ignored

```

----------

## Bill_Gates

I have the same issue   :?

----------

## bendley

yeah same here, and after commenting that patch out it install just fine but i get an error trying to compile the kernel :

```
  CC      drivers/video/console/cfbcondecor.o

drivers/video/console/cfbcondecor.c:382:42: Fehler: Makro »attr_bgcol_ec« erfordert 3 Argumente, aber nur 2 wurden angegeben

drivers/video/console/cfbcondecor.c: In Funktion »fbcon_decor_clear«:

drivers/video/console/cfbcondecor.c:382: Fehler: »attr_bgcol_ec« nicht deklariert (erste Benutzung in dieser Funktion)

drivers/video/console/cfbcondecor.c:382: Fehler: (Jeder nicht deklarierte Bezeichner wird nur einmal aufgeführt

drivers/video/console/cfbcondecor.c:382: Fehler: für jede Funktion in der er auftritt.)

drivers/video/console/cfbcondecor.c:381: Warnung: Variable »bgshift« wird nicht verwendet

make[3]: *** [drivers/video/console/cfbcondecor.o] Fehler 1

make[2]: *** [drivers/video/console] Fehler 2

make[1]: *** [drivers/video] Fehler 2

make: *** [drivers] Fehler 2
```

----------

## meyerm

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=218188

----------

## dnadesign

Same issue, but it's already covered in https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=218160. I can confirm that, it can be fixed manually by running dos2unix on the patch file (and then redigesting the builds).

----------

## TravisBy

 *dnadesign wrote:*   

> Same issue, but it's already covered in https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=218160. I can confirm that, it can be fixed manually by running dos2unix on the patch file (and then redigesting the builds).

 

Forgive me, however, how would one go about doing this?

----------

## TravisBy

Forgive me for double posting, however I figured it'd be better for those who saw my previous post and decided to wait for a response before checking the topic again-- as-in "I think it'd be better than editting"

Unpack genpatches-2.6.25-1.base.tar.bz2 from wherever your distfiles are [default is /usr/portage/distfiles/]

Run dos2unix on *fujitsu.patch

REPACKAGE genpatches-2.6.25-1.base.tar.bz2

Go to /usr/portage/sys-kernel/gentoo-sources, and run "ebuild *25.ebuild digest"

This will REBUILD the ebuild manifest file.  Basically, portage makes sure the checksums are right for all of your downloaded files, and we CHANGED a downloaded file-- normally it'd redownload it, however running this command will tell it "okay, we know the files are alright, we just changed one of them PURPOSELY.  Add this checksum in instead of the old one, so we can use our patches we made to it."  

Rerun emerge -u =sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.25

Hope this helps people that were in my predicament.

----------

## dnadesign

Had the same thing on my mind, but I would move the gentoo-sources ebuild to a local overlay, to keep any future syncs intact. Don't really know if emerge --sync would overwrite any of the changes that we make, but it just makes sure, that nothing happens to the modified ebuild.

----------

## kdvgent

I have also, run "make" as part of a kernel upgrade to 2.6.25:

 *Quote:*   

>   CC      drivers/video/console/bitblit.o
> 
>   CC      drivers/video/console/softcursor.o
> 
>   CC      drivers/video/console/fbcondecor.o
> ...

 

But I assume this has nothing to do with this thread.  Anybody else having a similar problem?  Any suggestions?

----------

## optiluca

Identical error over here.. any ideas?

Thanks in advance

----------

## kdvgent

I have no idea - and I do not find anything anywhere else on the internet - hence I will report it as a but and see what they say.

----------

## dnadesign

Try gentoo-sources-2.6.25-r1. It just recently hit the portage tree and the previous bug is no more. Maybe it also contains the solution to your problem.

----------

## optiluca

Yep, fixed  :Smile: 

----------

## dnadesign

KD-120RD, can you mark the thread as solved?

----------

